# Fish for the smoker



## Woodman1 (Jun 14, 2005)

You want to use a fish that has a high fat content like a trout,  mackeral,or salmon mostly. You would not want to smoke a delicate fish like a flounder, or roughy. I can say, that steelhead trout are great on the smoker. They suck straight up though!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2005)

woody is right, but a lot of fish  or seafood really does better by going with fast, hot heat....grilling, in other words.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 14, 2005)

I prefer mine beer battered and deep fried with plenty of tartar sauce.

I don't like fish but I love tartar sauce! :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2005)

Not to aruge TL but Woodman smoked some steelhead trout at Q-Ganza for my father-in-law and it was at maybe 200 degrees.  It went in at 11pm and wasn't done till about 8am the next day and my father-in-law gave it rave reviews!  Maybe a fluke!


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 15, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Hole smokes... does it really take 7-9 hours to smoke some fish? I was assuming this was a 2 to 3 hour deal for a Salmon or Trout filet. I assumed, even a whole fish would only take 3 hours.
> 
> Is there a rule (like x hours per lb)?


 Greg was using a real low pit temp ....

I don't care for cold smoked stuff myself but I like smoked salmon with dry edges depending on temps like 2 - 4 hours, comes out like this. I also like salmon cooked just to firm, when I do that I try to do it at a higher temp.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 15, 2005)

I might throw in some forethought advice.  I smoked some salmon long ago that you can still smell in the pit I smoked it in.  Darned stuff like to never go totally away.  I use one vessel now for smoking fish only.  No fish on the big pits please. 


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 15, 2005)

The real story is, that we smoked it in my upright that was only at about 170 deg. We finished it in the main. We were preoccupied with other things so, it took a backseat! It was good though.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2005)

typically I smoke fish 225 and it takes 2 hrs or a tad longer...8 hrs was way out of the norm! :!:


----------



## Griff (Jun 15, 2005)

I get my smoked salmon from my brother in law, a commercial fisherman. He does a hard cold smoke that takes ten days. It comes out like smoked salmon jerky. It's a traditional Aleut style (he lives in the Aleutian Islands) of smoking where you want your smoked fish to last all winter. Another fish that folks smoke here is halibut although I'm with the battered and deep fried folks when it comes to halibut.

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

meadandale said:
			
		

> I do alot of fishing out here in San Diego so I usually have alot of fresh tuna (albacore and yellowfin) as well as yellowtail (jack) to dispose of.
> 
> I end up smoking ALOT of it and it always seems to disappear when I take it in to work.
> 
> ...



San Diego?????? MMMMMMMMM...fish tacos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 26, 2005)

I tried the Cardogs salmon and really liked the flavor, if I do it again I would cut back on the sugar a bit though, we found it too sweet for our liking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

What do you mean by cardogs?


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 26, 2005)

From the Cardogs cooking team, they posted a recipe for their salmon.

It's been featured in magazines and is probably all over the internet by now. 

Jim Minion who is a member here was one of the Cardogs.


----------

